# What is one thing that other people do, that bugs you?



## helenkeller (Jun 11, 2017)

Okay, lets not get too serious and into our feelings here. Just name off something that bugs you, that someone else does.

For me, it is when people don't turn their computers off. Or if/when someone is next to me when I type, I HATE it when people read out something I misspelled. (Have your teachers NEVER taught you to revise at the end? Grrr)


----------



## kayleee (Jun 11, 2017)

When people breathe audibly


----------



## wynn (Jun 11, 2017)

When people talk too much. A few weeks ago I made a new friend and they wouldn't stop texting me for 2 weeks - even if we had nothing to talk about! I eventually got really fed up and had to tell them to stop. I feel bad though.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 11, 2017)

wynn said:


> When people talk too much. A few weeks ago I made a new friend and they wouldn't stop texting me for 2 weeks - even if we had nothing to talk about! I eventually got really fed up and had to tell them to stop. I feel bad though.



Awww. Hopefully you let them down easy and said you're just not much of a talker. They could be really lonely. Btw I like your widowmaker avi! I don't play overwatch but I always wanted to try the game out


----------



## vel (Jun 11, 2017)

when people add their friends who you don't know into a group chat you're in that's private. like dude it's a group chat for us not your friends, idk it bugs me.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

When people think they're "all that".


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 11, 2017)

in general: chewing loudly with mouth open/smacking lips, plopping down on seat, kicking chairs, people acting like i'm incapable of doing things on my own, cough/sneeze near me when they're obviously sick

more specifically: when people act like i can't handle their criticisms, or that i'm hypocritical because 'i can't take what i serve.' if someone wants to come for me idc, just do it. don't matter. that **** doesn't bug me anymore.

and, when people lie to my face.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 11, 2017)

When people won't stop staring at you and when people say stuff just to be liked.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 11, 2017)

*everything.*


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 11, 2017)

When they put on the lean pocket box that your pocket will be done in 2 minutes 15 sec but it's actually done by 1:30 minutes and if it goes any longer it won't be a pocket anymore it will just be a hot bubbling spillage on a plate


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 11, 2017)

shrekluvsme said:


> When they put on the lean pocket box that your pocket will be done in 2 minutes 15 sec but it's actually done by 1:30 minutes and if it goes any longer it won't be a pocket anymore it will just be a hot bubbling spillage on a plate



WHY IS THIS SO ACCURATE.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Not giving clear/proper instructions about things so everything takes x10 longer -_-


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2017)

Do something you specifically ask them not to just to piss you off


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 11, 2017)

my neighbours putting loud music on at 10pm


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 11, 2017)

People who let untrained dogs off leash (other at the dog park or in their own fenced yard)

At the apartment complex I just moved out of we had a neighbor who did that. The dog was friendly but I would see it run up and scare people anyway (because anyone unfamiliar would just see this random pit bull running at them and who wouldn't be a little nervous about that). Not to mention the 20 minutes or so of yelling by the owner when it was time for the dog to come back inside.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm not really too bugged by other people's behaviour, but I can't stand too much noise and it makes me get headaches very easily in crowded areas.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 11, 2017)

exist


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hate on Walker, he is often mistreated.


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2017)

Make fun of others and presume they are superior.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 11, 2017)

I really don't like it when people make opinions of others without ever meeting them, just based off things they've heard.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 11, 2017)

Negativity! I can't stay around people who are always negative!


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 11, 2017)

talk about mental health in a specific way. not sure how to describe it so i wont try lol but it makes me want to die even more haha


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't know if this is just a big thing that everyone does that I have managed to be blissfully unaware of for the majority of my life, but.. I live in a small town rn, and one thing that everyone and their mother seems to do is not only cross the road when cars are coming (as in, less than 30 feet away), but half of 'em don't even use the frickin' crosswalk. Like, really??

Or, they do use the crosswalk, but again, basically jump right in front of cars and just expect them to stop. Idk how people can do it. I'm wayy too anxious to expect cars to yield to me whenever_ I _feel like it. Most people are pretty good about it, though, so nobody ever complains. 

Still, it bugs the heck out of me. Especially now that I live within walking distance of my work and get to walk to and from there almost every day.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 11, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> People who let untrained dogs off leash (other at the dog park or in their own fenced yard)
> 
> At the apartment complex I just moved out of we had a neighbor who did that. The dog was friendly but I would see it run up and scare people anyway (because anyone unfamiliar would just see this random pit bull running at them and who wouldn't be a little nervous about that). Not to mention the 20 minutes or so of yelling by the owner when it was time for the dog to come back inside.



I was at speedway last week, and it was bike week. It was 2am and somebody chained their pitbull to the fence with only three feet moving space..... they just kinda left it there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bones said:


> I don't know if this is just a big thing that everyone does that I have managed to be blissfully unaware of for the majority of my life, but.. I live in a small town rn, and one thing that everyone and their mother seems to do is not only cross the road when cars are coming (as in, less than 30 feet away), but half of 'em don't even use the frickin' crosswalk. Like, really??
> 
> Or, they do use the crosswalk, but again, basically jump right in front of cars and just expect them to stop. Idk how people can do it. I'm wayy too anxious to expect cars to yield to me whenever_ I _feel like it. Most people are pretty good about it, though, so nobody ever complains.
> 
> Still, it bugs the heck out of me. Especially now that I live within walking distance of my work and get to walk to and from there almost every day.



Thats how people are where I am from! In the summer, foreigners (mostly the Asians/Chinese) will literally cross a four lane street when there is oncoming traffic and they jut expect people to yield when they're a few feet away... reasons why i don't have my Ls


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 11, 2017)

crack their knuckles ohmy*gosh* that drives me nuts


----------



## Mayor_Rosabela (Jun 11, 2017)

When people chew with their mouths open, it's like the sound intensifies .


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 11, 2017)

In conversation, when people interject to explain what they think when it's obviously an uninvited opinion. Not just in  my conversations. I hate hearing it too when I listen to other people speak. Like, would it kill you just to listen? Damn.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

Are two-faced.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 11, 2017)

5cm/s said:


> Negativity! I can't stay around people who are always negative!



Yessssssss. Negative energy is a big no-no for me.


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2017)

Antagonize others, especially to a person who is clearly minding their own business and want no trouble. Like, go find some other way to entertain yourself? lol 





Soda Fox said:


> People who let untrained dogs off leash (other at the dog park or in their own fenced yard)
> 
> At the apartment complex I just moved out of we had a neighbor who did that. The dog was friendly but I would see it run up and scare people anyway (because anyone unfamiliar would just see this random pit bull running at them and who wouldn't be a little nervous about that). Not to mention the 20 minutes or so of yelling by the owner when it was time for the dog to come back inside.


Omfg if I had a dollar for everytime I've helped neighbors with their loose dogs I'd be retired already. There is also this one neighbor who let's his dog out to run freely on his yard... and she is literally all over the road! He told me she was really old but like why are you do you take her out on your front yard all alone? Jackass.......


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 12, 2017)

Exist? 

Chewing loudly/ with mouth open, picking or scratching inappropriate regions in public(nose,crotch,butt,etc), talking over people/cutting people off in a conversation, stare blankly at people with their mouth gaped open, literally so many other things that I can't think of right now, but like pretty much just like every single thing other humans do.


----------



## Leen (Jun 12, 2017)

People chewing audibly with their mouth open


----------



## bonucci (Jun 12, 2017)

I really hate it when people interrupt me in-between sentences! I also hate it when people look at my screen when I'm doing something, even if it isn't anything ~suspicious~ like geez, give me a little bit of space! I hope this list isn't too long but i absolutely hate it when people step on the back of my shoe while we're walking and my foot slips out a little bit. It irks me soooo much.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 12, 2017)

When people are constantly judging stuff i get really annoyed.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 12, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> talk about mental health in a specific way. not sure how to describe it so i wont try lol but it makes me want to die even more haha



it makes me so mad when people act like its so easy to "just be happy"
like before my boyfriend now, someone who supposedly "liked" me really ignored me for 4 days because I am "depressing" lmaooo like instead of asking what's wrong u ignore someone like that then say 



uR aCtInG fUnNy Y u So DePrEsSiNg!?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Antagonize others, especially to a person who is clearly minding their own business and want no trouble. Like, go find some other way to entertain yourself? lol



that happened to me every day until i got physical lol then people would play victim.

happened w a girl i used to play city folk with. wouldnt stop harassing everybody for self enjoyment bc she hates her life lol


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 12, 2017)

breathing


----------



## CoveyCube (Jun 12, 2017)

I hate people that think they're 'woke' and so much smarter than everybody else


----------



## puppyish (Jun 12, 2017)

people who look at their phones while walking down the street! i'm gonna fight someone one of these days for doing that


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 12, 2017)

When someone always has to have a competiton of who has the worst life. You could say that your dog died, and they'll be like: "You think that's bad? That's nothing in comparison to what I've been through! My entire family was just murdered, my house burned down, and I have terminal cancer with only three days left to live!" 

It just really gets on my nerves when people do that. Why do we need to compete over who has it worse, and why does it even matter? I'm allowed to feel sad over my problems even if someone else has it 100x worse than me.


----------



## Miii (Jun 12, 2017)

I hate when people chew with their mouths open. Shut. Your. Dirty. Trap. When. Eating.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 12, 2017)

When people talk with their mouths full, when people chew with their mouths open, when people don't use their signal when turning, when people just walk into traffic without a crosswalk (I will run you over I give no ****s actually I do I can't commit murder but I will be very angry skhdkdfsj), basically everything that's been said here already.


----------



## karixia (Jun 12, 2017)

When I'm playing a game/on my phone or reading something and someone looks over my shoulder..
It makes me immediately cringe and hide whatever I'm doing which works completely not in my favour because then everyone thinks I'm reading/doing something bad when I'm really looking at pictures of dogs or sunscreen or something


----------



## BackgroundRavenclaw (Jun 12, 2017)

Hmm, I'd say when I'm reading, and someone comes up to me and starts talking to me. It makes me want to smack them over the head with my book.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 12, 2017)

CoveyCube said:


> I hate people that think they're 'woke' and so much smarter than everybody else



lmao everybody is fake woke. i doubt they even know that it means to be spiritually awakened. LMAO every ghetto rat around here will tag selfies like #WOKE
but are the most negative, ignorant people ever like omg.
THIS IS SOOOO ACCURATE FOR MEEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK so i actually chew kind of obnoxiously and sometimes i chew with my mouth open k i never felt so attacked than i do rn

lmao im kidding but im not kidding.
ill stop if u ask me tho im adhd af and dont even realize im doing it 99% of the time cuz it pisses me off when people do that


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2017)

This is something that more so annoys me since I work on phones so I experience it more than most, but when you ring somebody and they answer, but they don't say anything. They don't say "hello" or any variation that would let me know they are indeed on the other side and ready to converse, they just sit there like a moron in complete silence presumably holding the phone to their stupid gormless face like a brain dead idiot.

I know why they do this, so that if I say "hello?" first in confusion unsure if they're actually there, they can hang up when they don't recognise the voice...But they never do, I've literally never had somebody hang up once they don't recognise my voice, so what's the point? They seem even more inept when they can't even succeed with such a simple 'plan'.

I just hate those people, because they take something as simple as answering the phone and manage to turn it into a needlessly awkward endeavour through their woefully failed attempt at avoiding unwanted calls.




And people who chew loudly.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 12, 2017)

People who chew with their mouth open and loudly. 

But apart from that, it's people who are unnecessarily mean to others. Especially if they add a no offence on the end. It really makes blood boil. It's probably got to do with the fact i'm too nice for my own good though, and I can't bear to watch people to mean to others for no good reason. There's been a couple of times where somebody's done something like that to someone else, and I pretty much become a different person and defend them in anger even though it's not my place to do so.


----------



## Gusmanak (Jun 12, 2017)

People who 'hate' stuff that they've never tried


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 12, 2017)

Roh said:


> When people talk with their mouths full, when people chew with their mouths open, when people don't use their signal when turning, when people just walk into traffic without a crosswalk (I will run you over I give no ****s actually I do I can't commit murder but I will be very angry skhdkdfsj), basically everything that's been said here already.



I ACTUALLY KNOW SOMEONE WHO WAS HIT BY A CAR FOUR TIMES FOR NOT PAYING ATTENTION CROSSING THE STREET

- - - Post Merge - - -



Senshi said:


> People who chew with their mouth open and loudly.
> 
> But apart from that, it's people who are unnecessarily mean to others. Especially if they add a no offence on the end.



"You're ugly as ****. No offence though. Your shorts are still cute and you seem cool."
-An actual comment I got on fb 2k12


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 12, 2017)

Literally just went and dug up an old post of mine because it's always the first thing that comes to mind when I see any variant of this topic:



Oblivia said:


> I find it utterly repulsive when people lick their fingers before touching paper or when turning the page of a book.  It's so, so unsanitary and unnecessary and I can't help but think someone a savage of some kind when I see them do it.



Gross.  Gross gross gross.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 12, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Literally just went and dug up an old post of mine because it's always the first thing that comes to mind when I see any variant of this topic:
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.  Gross gross gross.



MY SIXTH GRADE TEACHER DID THAT AND I HAD THE BIGGEST GLOB OF SPIT ON MY HOMEWORK IM TRIGGERED


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jun 13, 2017)

I can't stand when people who wait in line for food don't know what they want by the time they're ordering. There's a long line and a table wait where I work almost every lunch and dinner rush so when I'm taking orders hearing people go "hmm what do I want" and stand in front of a menu for five minutes is so annoying. I always want to tell them to either hurry up and decide or let me take the next order but you gotta be nice 

I also can't stand when people breathe or chew really loudly. Or when people ask how damaged my hair is because I dye it. I take good care of it because I dye it so no it's not fried and no you can't touch it just because it's blue-.-


----------



## Weiland (Jun 13, 2017)

Exist.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> When someone always has to have a competiton of who has the worst life. You could say that your dog died, and they'll be like: "You think that's bad? That's nothing in comparison to what I've been through! My entire family was just murdered, my house burned down, and I have terminal cancer with only three days left to live!"
> 
> It just really gets on my nerves when people do that. Why do we need to compete over who has it worse, and why does it even matter? I'm allowed to feel sad over my problems even if someone else has it 100x worse than me.



Yeah, and people have different reactions to thing as well, you can't just assume everyone thinks this or that is worse. Maybe for that dog person their dog was their life and a huge comfort and meant all to them, and/or they might not have that overly high level of empathy etc.

Just let people grieve in peace.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 13, 2017)

Also people that mistreat books, i'm a huge reader so i'm triggered when somebody bends spines of books or throws them as if they're not fragile enough


----------



## forestyne (Jun 13, 2017)

coughing and not covering their mouth. THATS HOW U GET SICK MY DUDE


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 13, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> When someone always has to have a competiton of who has the worst life. You could say that your dog died, and they'll be like: "You think that's bad? That's nothing in comparison to what I've been through! My entire family was just murdered, my house burned down, and I have terminal cancer with only three days left to live!"
> 
> It just really gets on my nerves when people do that. Why do we need to compete over who has it worse, and why does it even matter? I'm allowed to feel sad over my problems even if someone else has it 100x worse than me.



ugh i know so many people who do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah, and people have different reactions to thing as well, you can't just assume everyone thinks this or that is worse. Maybe for that dog person their dog was their life and a huge comfort and meant all to them, and/or they might not have that overly high level of empathy etc.
> 
> Just let people grieve in peace.



The dog whisperer tried to end his life because his wife left, then his favorite dog died </3 i hate it when people act like dogs have lesser value.... Like i grew up with this one dog when I was little and having them gone really does change the atmosphere like if your mom/dad/bro/sis died


----------



## Loriii (Jun 14, 2017)

Compliments. Getting too many compliments from someone you barely know and someone who almost always say nice things to people and things that happen everyday. It's cool being positive and all but that's borderline fake to me and it annoys me (or find it hilarious sometimes) lol


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2017)

CHEW VERY LOUDLY


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 17, 2017)

I hate when people are in line to purchase something whether it be in line for fast food or at a grocery store and talk on their phone when they're getting rung up. It's really annoying. But maybe that's just a personal thing because I've worked in retail for so many years! Lol


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 19, 2017)

When people start touching my collectibles.


----------



## crowley (Jun 19, 2017)

when people r mean for no reason


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 20, 2017)

When people don't use their blinker, are attached to their phones by their thumbs, stop suddenly and start backing up on the highway to take picture of the local wildlife, (I'm on a moped, I can't back up!).
 Kids who expect that they can skip through life without difficulty and then start whining that everyone is against them when their big, unrealistic,cotton candy plan for their life isn't working. life is difficult, it's also unfair. Get over it and find another way.

When people assume I'm stupid and "mentally and socially inhibited" for real life because I was home-schooled. Really? What's gonna be your kids excuse?  My own Grandmother took my oldest cousin to ITALY as a graduation present, took my second oldest cousin on a cruise, but I "wouldn't know how to handle myself in higher society since I was deprived a normal social life" word for word, what she said. And she wonders why I don't talk to her. 

People who "revamp" antiques to fit modern trends. Trends are trends, Style is forever.
When my friends don't think I have a "real job". I run an antique/estate store, what do you want? 
 When people ask me if I'm thinking about college. I'm thinking, that it's very,very dumb to start my existence as an adult with huge debt.
My generation in general.
Anything trending
People automatically loving anything disney has puked up and slapped their name on. There's more animations than just disney!

I could go on and on.


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

Never shut up.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jun 20, 2017)

When people make an absolute fuss over things that don't really matter and when people want nothing to do with you sometimes if you have a mental illness.


----------



## allainah (Jun 20, 2017)

when people just laugh to get someones attention instead of just being like "hey look at this its funny!" they just laugh hoping you'll come over and ask, honestly I just ignore them lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

People telling me how to live my life.

Please **** off, I do not need your help.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

When they condemn drugs, yet have no issues w/ alcohol. Blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 20, 2017)

It really bothers me when people make a hole in wall Maria, flooding a good chunk of humanity's land with titans.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Psydye said:


> When they condemn drugs, yet have no issues w/ alcohol. Blatant hypocrisy.



Yeah, or alcohol is more accepted because yeah it's a "social drink" and most people "can handle it" etc. Jesus.

I mean I wouldn't buy random shady things off the internet because you never know what you get but I'm not gonna judge someone who do them unless they are like worst kind show off and think they are the kings of the world for getting it and such.


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

Chewing food loudly or smacking their lips when eating, also being just overall terrible drivers??? Like at least go the speed limit and use your blinker pls.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2017)

I just hate when people are unnecessarily loud
why scream when the person you're talking to is 2 feet away?

jeez

- - - Post Merge - - -



shrekluvsme said:


> It really bothers me when people make a hole in wall Maria, flooding a good chunk of humanity's land with titans.



GOD i hate when that happens


----------



## Bowie (Jun 21, 2017)

I hate when people talk while you're trying to listen to something on the television.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 21, 2017)

when people breathe


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2017)

People who target one person and try to make them feel like trash for no apparent reason, it's even worse when they get their little gang of idiots to do their bidding for them. 

I'm talking from personal experience here, did I kill someone they love or something because I don't see how what they say and do is justifiable. I do nothing to these people that I know of, they never have the guts to actually express how they feel politely. Cowards, bullies and idiots the lot of them. 

These people just lose every ounce of sympathy from me, if they ever find themselves in a situation like that then I hope they feel like utter trash, however I would never participate in it nor would I help them as it should be an eye opener for them.

I also dislike when people chew with their mouths open, it's impolite and when they cough/sneeze around me too; it's gross.

I hate when people are overly boisterous, it's very irritating to be around people who never shut up because I like to be in quite environments hence why I have no loud friends.

Unsophisticated people are also hard for me to be around, I can't put up with idiots as I don't like answering questions every few seconds.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 21, 2017)

I really, really hate it when someone splits their soul into horcruxes and tries to take over the world! How can anyone be so annoying!!


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2017)

shrekluvsme said:


> I really, really hate it when someone splits their soul into horcruxes and tries to take over the world! How can anyone be so annoying!!



Ah sorry, I just did that last week with my friend Suzy. Omg, I'm bad.


----------



## tumut (Jun 21, 2017)

Zendel said:


> People who target one person and try to make them feel like trash for no apparent reason, it's even worse when they get their little gang of idiots to do their bidding for them.
> 
> I'm talking from personal experience here, did I kill someone they love or something because I don't see how what they say and do is justifiable. I do nothing to these people that I know of, they never have the guts to actually express how they feel politely. Cowards, bullies and idiots the lot of them.
> 
> ...


totes agree

- - - Post Merge - - -

When people are are annoyingly paranoid, I know some guy who won't shave his face cause hes afraid he'll cut himself with a razor jesus christ don't be a puss. And when people are total suck ups or are overly nice, like you're trying too hard and it's cringy as ****.


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2017)

tumut said:


> totes agree
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> When people are are annoyingly paranoid, I know some guy who won't shave his face cause hes afraid he'll cut himself with a razor jesus christ don't be a puss. And when people are total suck ups or are overly nice, like you're trying too hard and it's cringy as ****.



O M G I totally agree, fish cake.

I also hate when people go out of their way to comment on everything you say, isn't that just the worst!?! 

Egotistical people are also so annoying, they aren't as amazing as they think they are! They actually suck hard boiled eggs! Don't you agreeeeeeee???????

Edit: OH! And those people who also take a dig at you whenever they can!!!! Damn they are buffoons.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 21, 2017)

A lot of people seem to hate smackers... well, I do too. Especially when they're standing right next to you and are basically smacking in your ear... my mom did it the other day and I snapped. 

When I talk about something I am passionate about and respond with an "okay...?" or something of the sorts.

When you tell them something personal and they make it about them selves. "Yes, I have a social anxiety bu-"

"Oh dude, when I was four I was like, paralyzed from the head down! It was bad. Then, my house EXPLODED. I lost a hand!!!"

When you do so much for them and get a "do it yourself" when you ask for a favor.

Idiots and bad drivers.

And I mean no harm to people who do this, but could you find the two extra seconds to put a "y" and an "o" before the "u"?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I hate when people talk while you're trying to listen to something on the television.



That or in the cinema.. Like bruh I'm trying to concentrate here, we can talk afterwards... :/

Also people who try to mentally abuse in any form and doing their best in any form to feel ****, yet they refuse to acknowledge that they might be doing wrong here...


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 22, 2017)

At my house, my job is to take out the trash. So as you know it requires me to put a new trash bag in the trash can. My biggest pet peeve in doing my job, is when I'm putting a new trash bag in and my Mom or someone else puts trash in the trash bag before I finish putting the bag in. This may sound silly to many of you, and I honestly can't give you a reason why it bugs me, but I can't think of any thing worse.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2017)

- Breath loudly
- Chew with mouth open
- Leave a mess and don't clean it up
- Lie
- Don't use manners


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 22, 2017)

I hate when people complain baout something when they don't fully understand what it even is. I've seen some of that a lot everywhere I go.


----------



## spoonfork (Jun 22, 2017)

Figet spinners. I hate them. Nuff said.
Also when People Type Like This And Capatilize All The Words.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

When people are overly polite and says you instead of you (in Swedish we say "du" normally but some youngsters started saying "ni" which is several "du" or overly polite sigh..both are you in english though)

Like unless you're like royalty (tbh I'd use the less polite against them they are not speshul snowflakes) you can very well say "du" I'm not several people man.


----------



## Capeet (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> When people are overly polite and says you instead of you (in Swedish we say "du" normally but some youngsters started saying "ni" which is several "du" or overly polite sigh..both are you in english though)
> 
> Like unless you're like royalty (tbh I'd use the less polite against them they are not speshul snowflakes) you can very well say "du" I'm not several people man.


Ahh yeah, people have started doing that more and more here too, although I guess it's still mostly a customer service thing. It sounds weird and unnatural either way... Especially when the person using the ""polite"" plural is clearly older than you and addressing you with it.. : D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Capeet said:


> Ahh yeah, people have started doing that more and more here too, although I guess it's still mostly a customer service thing. It sounds weird and unnatural either way... Especially when the person using the ""polite"" plural is clearly older than you and addressing you with it.. : D



I guess still sounds weird when they address me like "ni" and I'm way older or their age lmaoo. Or they are older indeed. Like just stop it really. I mean it's been okay to say the less polite thing for like 50 years here now so.... lol


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 24, 2017)

*Thread: What is one thing that other people do, that bugs you?*

I can't narrow it down to one thing...


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jun 24, 2017)

When people come to you to talk about their stupid problems and then if you need them they're always "so busy"
And fidget spinners
And spanish songs
Sorry to all spanish songs lovers!


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jun 24, 2017)

when you're in a hallway full of people and someone just slips through the gap without holding it for the next person and then there's like a buildup of people and you're just trying to open the door. ahh i hate it.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 24, 2017)

When friends on facebook post things like " life sucks" or " I wish I was dead". Then you worry that something horrible happened, and they don't respond back when people ask them what's wrong or what happened.

People who are CONSTANTLY on their cell phones. I sat with two coworkers at lunch today, and neither spoke. They ate while they had their heads down, messing with their phones. They did this for the entire 30 minute lunch break.

Blow their noses at meal times. I always go to the bathroom when I'm eating with other people and I need to blow my nose. 

Sometimes we have donuts or pizza at work for everyone to share. There's always that one person who only wants a little piece of donut or a piece of pepperoni. No one wants the donut that has a piece missing from it or the slice of pizza that's missing half it's toppings. It's so annoying and inconsiderate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

People wearing random band shirts they bought at some cheap chain when they obviously doesn't know a song by them and just wears it because "fashion" or they wanna look rock chic or something. Same with the clothes chains making them, come on...


----------



## hamster (Jun 26, 2017)

People Who Type Like This


----------

